# Wago 750-451



## CBBornheim (31 August 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Wago Baustein. Ich habe schonmal soweit nachgelesen dass ich ihn irgendwie konfigurieren muss damit er weiß was für ein Fühler angeschlossen ist. Ich weiß jedoch leider nicht wie das geht. Ist das mit der Webvisu oder der Codesys machbar?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (31 August 2016)

Die Konfiguration erfolgt normalerweise und am einfachsten mit Wago I/O Check. Ist allerdings kostenpflichtig.


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (1 September 2016)

Hallo CBBornheim,

wie Dr.MirakulixX schon oben schreibt, führt der einfachste und schnellste Weg zur richtigen Konfiguration der 750-451 über die WAGO IO-Check3 und das darin enthaltene PlugIn zur Konfiguration der RTD-Klemmen.

Eine alternative Möglichkeit, die keine WAGO IO-Check3 erfordert, dafür aber etwas höheren Programmieraufwand, ist die ModuleAcess_01.lib. Diese Bibliothek stellt für einige konfigurierbare Klemmen die erforderlichen Tools zur Konfiguration aus einem CODESYS 2.3.9... Projekt heraus zur Verfügung.

Die Bibliothek und weitere Infos findest Du hier:

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...ral_cms_de&lang=de-de&q=ModuleAccess_01_d.zip


----------



## DerPaul (1 September 2016)

Und wie sieht das bei Codesys V3 aus? Also ohne wie kriege ich meine Klemmen da ohne I/O Check konfiguriert?


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (2 September 2016)

Hallo Paul,

was verstehst Du unter CODESYS V3 in Verbindung mit einer 750-451? Betreibst Du die Klemme an einem Koppler, der wiederum über einen Feldbus an einer CODESYS 3 basierten Steuerung hängt? 

Wenn eine 750-451 an einem PFC200 unter Nutzung der e!COCKPIT Entwicklungsumgebung von WAGO betrieben wird, dann enthält e!COCKPIT die Möglichkeit, Einstellungen von konfigurierbaren Klemmen wie der 750-451 zu ändern bzw. es enthält die entsprechenden PlugIns, um Einstellungen in den Klemmen zu ändern.


----------



## DerPaul (2 September 2016)

Ich habe eine PFC200 mit analog Klemmen... Die Steuerung programmiere ich mit codesys V3.


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (2 September 2016)

Hallo Paul,

also Du verwendest weder die CODESYS 2.3.9.xx noch e!COCKPIT von WAGO sondern eine Lösung von einem anderen Anbieter? Dann ist es aus meiner Sicht die schnellste und letztlich günstigste Lösung, sich WAGO IO-Check3 zu kaufen.


----------



## DerPaul (2 September 2016)

Also das Problem ist, das Codesys V3 nicht Nativ unterstützt wird, sondern die SoftSPS ausgetauscht werden muß? Was kostet denn die Software?


----------

